# New Samsung laptop overheating!



## icetana (Feb 16, 2012)

New Samsung laptop overheating!
Hi there,

I have recently bough new Samsung laptop with Windows 7, Intel Core i5, 4GB RAM and Nvidia Ge-force graphic card with 1GB RAM. I'm using it for graphic design and not for playing games. After only 3 months system started overheating! Even if I'm only watching a movie or just browsing the internet, after about 2 hours vents turn on and it becomes quite hot! I've tried vacuum cleaner and hair drier to get rid of the dust (this helped on my previous laptop) but nothing has changed. Also my battery is now getting empty very quickly, I'm guessing that's because vents are working overtime? I had some problems with my graphic card from the beginning, video players would freeze etc. but I solved that problem by updating driver and it seams that around that time problems with overheating began. I've read online that some Nvidia drivers were causing this problem but I'm not using the driver in question so i'm not sure what else could it be? Also when I'm working in Illustrator I would sometimes get a message that there's not enough memory installed even though the file is very small and I have quite enough of memory. Than the vents would turn up to the max. Anyone knows what this could be? Please help!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

It is not recommended to clean dust out of any PC laptop or desktop with a vacuum this can cause damage to hardware by static this includes a hair drier.

It is recommended to use a can of compressed air.

Do you keep your laptop elevated on a piece of wood or on a table top like surface? If you have your laptop on a bed or couch air can not flow out of the vents properly.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the computer is only 3 months old, get an RMA from Samsung then send it back to the factory and have them fix it. It is under warranty (most manufacturers offer 1 year warranty) Other then that, as Jack said, blow out fans with a can of compressed air get a laptop cooler.


----------



## icetana (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for your replies!! Actually I've followed one advice and in task manager/process found that the driver for my new tablet (I'm using it for design) was overwhelming CPU and the moment I stopped this process- fans stopped as well! But how can a driver for small tablet cause so much 'damage' to the system? And I still need to use the tablet so if I keep stopping this process (it's back on after restart) I won't be able to, right?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Download a driver from the manufacture of of your system. What was the name of the process?


----------



## icetana (Feb 16, 2012)

WTClient.exe, Tablet Client Driver, Using 25-30 CPU in process 
I've never really downloaded the driver myself, when I connected tablet to my PC for the first time it found the driver automatically online I guess as I'm sure I haven't done it manually. Should I uninstall the driver and then download it again? Hope that'll solve the problem as I need to use this tablet on daily basis  Thanks again


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

How and where was the driver downloaded from Windows Update or through a driver software suite or from a 3rd party website?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It probably installed the default driver for the tablet that comes with Windows. Go to the manufacturers Support/Download Drivers and download an updated driver for the tablet.


----------



## icetana (Feb 16, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> How and where was the driver downloaded from Windows Update or through a driver software suite or from a 3rd party website?


So sorry guys, I think I was mistaken on this and thus gave you wrong information :blush:
Today I've unistalled the tablet driver but noticed that process is still there! So I went to process location (something I should have done earlier :facepalm and this application is located in Windows-SysWoW64. It's an application called WTDriver. So even though name fulled me this doesn't seam to be the driver for my tablet, I've uninstalled that one and it had different name. So what could this be then? And is it ok if I just delete it?Don't want to cause more damage but it persistently keeps coming back as process so I have to manually stop it otherwise fans are going crazy! Could it be a virus?


----------



## icetana (Feb 16, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> It probably installed the default driver for the tablet that comes with Windows. Go to the manufacturers Support/Download Drivers and download an updated driver for the tablet.


So the problem is the default tablet driver WTClient that comes with the windows..just put two and two together :smile:
but can I get rid of this application without harming the system?It's definitely what is causing my fens to run almost constantly so I would love to stop this process- permanently


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you have a graphics tablet (drawing pen tablet for a mouse) installed? If, so, go to the manufacturers site and get an updated driver, If you you do not use or have a tablet device, Normally, the *WTClient.exe* file should be in the *C:\Windows\System32 *or* SysWOW64 *folder. If it is found anywhere else, then the *WTClient.exe* could be a virus, Trojan, worm, or spyware. 
If so, then please click on the link *Virus Help* in my signature and post there for more help.


----------



## icetana (Feb 16, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Do you have a graphics tablet (drawing pen tablet for a mouse) installed? If, so, go to the manufacturers site and get an updated driver, If you you do not use or have a tablet device, Normally, the *WTClient.exe* file should be in the *C:\Windows\System32 *or* SysWOW64 *folder. If it is found anywhere else, then the *WTClient.exe* could be a virus, Trojan, worm, or spyware.
> If so, then please click on the link *Virus Help* in my signature and post there for more help.


Thanks so much for trying to help me!
So here's the summary- I had graphic tablet installed and I uninstalled it thinking that was causing the problem but I was mistaken. It's the WTClient.exe that is causing the problem! This application takes about 25 CPU and the moment I stop it (in task manager) the fans stop as well. And it is in SysWOW64 folder so it is not a virus. Those are the facts so far. Now, I would like to know if there's any way to stop this process permanently considering it keeps coming back ( I'm stopping it 10 times per day :sad or would this harm my system? But I find it strange that a driver which is a part of windows would overheat my laptop so much..? And this was not the case at the beginning, it started causing problems about a month ago.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try solution #18 Windows 7 - wtclient exe


----------



## icetana (Feb 16, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Try solution #18 Windows 7 - wtclient exe


OMG this helped!! You're genius :flowers:
Tablet driver is still on as process but now it's using 00 CPU! Wonderful! What a nice and easy- one click solution. :smile:
Thanks a lot!


----------



## icetana (Feb 16, 2012)

solved! :smile:


----------



## icetana (Feb 16, 2012)

icetana said:


> OMG this helped!! You're genius :flowers:
> Tablet driver is still on as process but now it's using 00 CPU! Wonderful! What a nice and easy- one click solution. :smile:
> Thanks a lot!


Just got home, (my laptop was off few hours) and the damn thing is back on 25 CPU usage! :banghead:
so that file was a quick fix but not a permanent one unfortunately. Maybe I should just delete it?


----------



## icetana (Feb 16, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Try solution #18 Windows 7 - wtclient exe


Just got home, (my laptop was off few hours) and the damn thing is back on 25 CPU usage! :banghead:
so that file was a quick fix but not a permanent one unfortunately. Maybe I should just delete WTClinet.exe?


----------



## icetana (Feb 16, 2012)

[QUOTE=icetana;3635725


----------



## icetana (Feb 16, 2012)

icetana said:


> OMG this helped!! You're genius :flowers:
> Tablet driver is still on as process but now it's using 00 CPU! Wonderful! What a nice and easy- one click solution. :smile:
> Thanks a lot!


I have just one more question- this window bat came with a code that is suppose to keep restarting the WTClient on start-up and after hibernation, right? But I'm not sure what to do with the code, I have no idea about programming plus one line has to be changed :sad::blush:


----------



## icetana (Feb 16, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Try solution #18 Windows 7 - wtclient exe


I have just one more question- this window bat came with a code that is suppose to keep restarting the WTClient on start-up and after hibernation, right? But I'm not sure what to do with the code, I have no idea about programming plus one line has to be changed :uhoh::blush:


----------

